# Just found out that I have a nodule and I have a question



## kim_va (Nov 4, 2010)

I just found out that I have a nodule on the right side of my thyroid (ultrasound). But the doctor does not want to do anything about it till my next appointment (in Jan). I just scared that it might turn into cancer. My question is, can they tell by ultrasound if it is cancerous or not? Thanks for your help


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Kim and welcome.
How big is your nodule? Doctors don't usually biopsy it unless it's over a certain size, which I *think* is over 1 cm. No, they can't tell what it is until it's biopsied.
Do you have any symptoms? Or previous thyroid issues?
Don't panic. Thyroid nodules are very common and most of us have/had them.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You need to know that 95% of all nodules are benign. About 40% of the general population has nodules. People with thyroid disorders have them at a higher rate.

Also, there is not a lot of reliable information that can be had from a sonogram that can say for sure if a nodule is cancerous or not, the only way to tell for sure is to biopsy it. There are certain features and characteristics that might indicate that a nodule is more likely "suspicious", but they can't diagnose it with a sonogram.

You need to find out the size, because doctors generally won't biopsy anything under 10mm, just because the likelihood that they won't get a good sample is high. Getting a good sample of cells from a nodule is very important to making a good diagnosis, simply because there are several possible outcomes and you would like to avoid needless anxiety or other procedures.

Solitary nodules, however, are more suspicious than multiple nodules.

January is only 3 months from now. Is your doctor planning a follow-up sonogram for then?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

kim_va said:


> I just found out that I have a nodule on the right side of my thyroid (ultrasound). But the doctor does not want to do anything about it till my next appointment (in Jan). I just scared that it might turn into cancer. My question is, can they tell by ultrasound if it is cancerous or not? Thanks for your help


Hey!

It tells if a nodule is "solid" or a fluid-filled cyst, but it will not tell if a nodule is benign or malignant. Ultrasound allows accurate measurement of a nodule's size and can determine if a nodule is getting smaller or is growing larger during treatment. If nodule is not very big, they may do nothing except watch it to see if it grows and how fast. If grows then further extensive test will be preformed. But don't worry for now, cancer is slim however it does occur in certain percentage of people, even without thyroid problems. Some cancers grow slow, infact years. Your doctor probably knows a little more by your Ultrasound and if he is waiting until Jan., it can't be all that bad. He's not rushing to see you, that has to be somewhat of a good sign.

Hang in there and think positive. Let us know Jan. outcome.

ASAP4U


----------



## kim_va (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your help.. I am a little bit more calm after reading you alls post... Thanks so much


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kim_va said:


> Thank you all for your help.. I am a little bit more calm after reading you alls post... Thanks so much


I really can't add to what others have told you but wanted to welcome you to the board!

And..................have you had any of these tests? They are important!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------

